# حصريا كورس كامل محاضرات pdf فى التبريد و التكييف



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله هتلاقى 

كورس كامل pdf 
فى التبريد و التكييف

الرابط
http://www.mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Refrigeration And Air Conditioning course.php​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك بك ورعاك


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك بك ورعاك




يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عماد داود (15 فبراير 2010)

يسرالله امرك واعطاك الصحة والعافيةووفقك لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

عماد داود قال:


> يسرالله امرك واعطاك الصحة والعافيةووفقك لما تحبه وترضاه



الله يعطيك الف عافية

و يبارك فيك​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## مكاوس (16 فبراير 2010)

*نداء*

نرجو من القائمين على المنتدى ان ييسروا التحمل فيكون مباشرا دون تشعب الروابط 
نفع الله بكم كل زائر للمنتدى الكريم
جعلتم ذخرا لهذه الامة وسببا في استعادة مجدها


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (17 فبراير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم​


----------



## مراد السقال (19 مارس 2010)

شكراُ جزيلاً على الاستفادة , والى الامام دائماً


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

مراد السقال قال:


> شكراُ جزيلاً على الاستفادة , والى الامام دائماً



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم 

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## neseergolden (19 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

neseergolden قال:


> thanks



جزاكم الله كل خير
و اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (20 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما
*


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذه المواضيع الشيقة والمفيدة النافعة وان شاء الله نتقدم بالوطن العربي نحو الامام وننهض بالمسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقنا كمهندسين ومثقفين وحملة شهادات وفقكم الله سبحانه لكل ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## captainhass (20 مارس 2010)

م-مشتاق العراقي قال:


> شكرا لكم على هذه المواضيع الشيقة والمفيدة النافعة وان شاء الله نتقدم بالوطن العربي نحو الامام وننهض بالمسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقنا كمهندسين ومثقفين وحملة شهادات وفقكم الله سبحانه لكل ما يحب ويرضى



 *
جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم​*​
​


----------



## amr fathy (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (21 مارس 2010)

amr fathy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (2 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## lharcha (3 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

lharcha قال:


> يعطيك العافية
> و جزاكم الله



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## h assi (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ع معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## captainhass (7 أبريل 2010)

h assi قال:


> شكرا ع معلوماتك القيمة



جزاكم الله كل خير
​


----------



## captainhass (28 أبريل 2010)

*اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة لجميع طلاب العلم و فقهم الله اجمعين*​


----------



## eng.na (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## lharcha (28 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## captainhass (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (20 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (21 مايو 2010)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك بك ورعاك


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (21 مايو 2010)

مهندس ابو رشاد قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (29 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## hado (8 يونيو 2010)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## issam.alhiti (9 يونيو 2010)

ابعدك الله عن نار جهنم ويسر لك امرك في الدنيا

عصام الهيتي


----------



## captainhass (10 يونيو 2010)

hado قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





issam.alhiti قال:


> ابعدك الله عن نار جهنم ويسر لك امرك في الدنيا
> 
> عصام الهيتي




جزاكم الله كل خير على الدعاء الجميل و الردود الطيبة
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## محمد فتحى ادم (13 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك اخى وارجوا ان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وان ييسر امرك ويفرج كربك


----------



## captainhass (14 يونيو 2010)

محمد فتحى ادم قال:


> اشكرك اخى وارجوا ان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وان ييسر امرك ويفرج كربك



*جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك و فى امثالك
وفقك الله لما يحب و يرضى
*​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (24 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم ويفرج كرب المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

نيوتن ديزاين قال:


> الله يبارك فيكم ويفرج كرب المسلمين اجمعين



امين
جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## elomda_5 (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للموضوع الرائع مع التقدير


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

elomda_5 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





bryar قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للموضوع الرائع مع التقدير



جزاكم الله كل خير​ الله يعطيك الف عافية​


----------



## الاسد الحائر (7 يوليو 2010)

*يسرالله امرعطاك الصحة والعافيةووفقك لما تحبه وترضاه*​


----------



## الاسد الحائر (7 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك بك ورعاك*​


----------



## captainhass (7 يوليو 2010)

الاسد الحائر قال:


> *يسرالله امرعطاك الصحة والعافيةووفقك لما تحبه وترضاه*​





الاسد الحائر قال:


> *جزاك الله خير وبارك بك ورعاك*​




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محب الحرمين (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كابتن اكرم (8 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز كيف يمكن التنصيب حاولت كذا مره ومشكور مقدما


----------



## m_berjawi (8 يوليو 2010)

shukran lak


----------



## captainhass (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## eldooood97 (25 يوليو 2010)

دوما في تقدم وتطور جزاك الله الف خير 
اخوكم دوما الدوووود 
من خور طقت


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

eldooood97 قال:


> دوما في تقدم وتطور جزاك الله الف خير
> اخوكم دوما الدوووود
> من خور طقت



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## captainhass (31 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (21 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى أن يصل هذا العلم لأمة المسلمين فى مشارق الأرض و مغاربها

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (30 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنموا العشر الأواخر
و التمسوا ليلة القدر​


----------



## aaar (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك الف عافية*


----------



## captainhass (10 سبتمبر 2010)

aaar قال:


> *الله يعطيك الف عافية*



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## البورتسوداني (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على هذا الكنز


----------



## captainhass (12 أكتوبر 2010)

البورتسوداني قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على هذا الكنز



الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير و نفعكم بهذا العلم​


----------



## ramey2000 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ولذكر الله اكبر


----------



## captainhass (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ramey2000 قال:


> ولذكر الله اكبر



جزاكم الله كل خير على التذكرة​


----------



## captainhass (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## ductlator (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ahmadjet (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الملف القيم
وياحبذا اخوتنا المشرفين يضيفوا الملفات الى موضوع الكتب المثبت من قبل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## captainhass (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ductlator قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور





ahmadjet قال:


> شكرا على الملف القيم
> وياحبذا اخوتنا المشرفين يضيفوا الملفات الى موضوع الكتب المثبت من قبل
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## مولير (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط مش شغال يا جدعان


----------



## habiby (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## salemmahdi (20 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## nofal (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## romah (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## romah (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط مش شغال ونامل من الاخوة الذين سبق وقاموا بتنزيله باعادة رفعه مرة اخرى على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا المحاضرات الصوتية للمهندس استشارى ايمن عمر ...الدورة الاساسية فى تكييف الهواء والتهوية.......................................... ..................




https://www.facebook.com/groups/1292...=group_comment


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129...0864973324990&ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129...0864973324990&ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوالطيباحمد (11 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حماده حجاب (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dolamag (25 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو الرد و شكرا


----------



## LVI LOVER (28 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
حاولت استخدام الرابط و لكنه لا يعمل 
وانا بحاجة الى كل ما يساعدني في هذا المجال .. الرجاء المساعدة و شكرا


----------



## م محمد حلواني (29 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ي هندسه


----------



## engineer (29 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

